# Any suitable baby swings for preemies?



## lgc

Just wondering if anyone has found any baby swings that are suitable for little babies? My lo is 4lb 12 (2 weeks corrected, born at 32+3). He has silent reflux and not tolerating lying down at all - were in the process of trying different formulas / meds but in the mean time having to hold him 24/7. We have a baby bouncer but he is too small for it and looks uncomfortable. We have moses basket/ changing mat elevated etc but still screams in pain after a few mins.

Thanks!


----------



## EmSmith1980

I have a graco ziggy zebra swing which lies back and has a few recline positions, different speeds and music xx


----------



## AP

I think we had a similar one to Emma which the NICU reckoned was fine, we even kept it in the unit for a while


----------



## Sam182

We have a fisher price I love you zoo swing and Alex was in it from when he came home at 5lbs x


----------



## laura077

We have the Fischer Price My Little Lamb swing it has a reclined position that was wonderful for our son's reflux as well. He was able to be in it when he got to 5lbs comfortably.


----------



## dizz

We had a Graco one we used from about 6lb - but she hated it with a passion so it's back in the in-law's loft now!


----------



## Foogirl

Fisher price rainforest one. Abby loved it.


----------



## lgc

Thanks everyone. We ended up buying the Bright Starts Cotton Tale swing - partly as it was available in argos so could collect straight away, plus looked nice & cushioned. He seems to like it sometimes but his head seems to slump forward a little in it (tried using towels underneath him) so now im terrified of positional asphyxia - paranoid? probably...back to 24/7 carrying until he grows some more doh!


----------

